# Order issue



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Order issue over payment received but not received then fully refunded by yourself?...now that's weird.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Kev,

Thanks for the message. I have been expecting and email from you today to show the transaction but nothing has come through.

You said to us this morning I believe that you spoke to paypal? I have just spent 40 minutes on the phone to paypal and guess what... Your transaction is now showing in my account!!

BUT

I dont have your money. As Paypal and I am suprised they didnt tell you this have put a hold on the money. This means I do not have it they do!

So, I too would strongly suggest you put a dispute in to draw PAYPALS attention to this issue.

Heres a copy of the transaction on MY Paypal showing we DO NOT have your money.










Again I will reitterate we have also not had an email from you this afternoon or I would have got back to you.

I am happy to work with you to get your money back from Paypal (I too want you to have your money back) So if you need me to do anything then please let me know.

Just as a final point. In 13 years dealing with Clean and Shiny the customers interests have always been paramount to me I have always gone the extra mile to help and I do as much as I can for the detailing arena. To be honest the comment of we cant be bothered hurt as I can assure you we can be bothered hence why I am here in the office at 7.46 sorting this out for you!

Regards,

John


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Kev, 

I have now spoken to Paypal again and they have returned your money. 

Hopefully you will see it in your paypal account now. 

Regards, 

John


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

John,

Received your refund via paypal on this transaction..strange!..thought this be direct from paypal and not clean and shiny though!.

However,appreciate your call whilst trying to resolve this issue and appreciate you telling of your time running the forum and the business ect ect ect... I can totally agree its a hard graft is life and my concern over a missing payment that believe it or not that ive also worked extreamly hard for!

After thought I think its best if we draw the line and keep it on a good note and say they'll be no more future orders coming from my end.


----------

